# Big Trout and Big Start



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Fishing is picking up and getting to be more consistent. Mirrolure Corkys, Mirrolure Provokers, and Norton Sand Shads have all been my baits of choice. 
I'm still using the 13 TX and it's a battleship. I've been intentionally trying to abuse it with no success. I've spooled mine with 40# Seaguar Smackdown and 20# Seaguar Flouro Leader. Be sure to go by Fishing Tackle Unlimited for all of your fishing needs.
Capt Trey Prye, John H, and Chris Caldwell had a great showing in the 1st event of the Saltwater Legend Series with a 2nd Place finish weighing in 19.70 lbs.

March and April are shaping up to be great fishing months.

Capt Trey Prye 
281.702.0490

www.captaintreyprye.com


----------

